# DSQ-DQ passing window is too small



## iTouch (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey,

I thought I would clean out some of the dust from inside my case so I turned my pc off and unplugged everything and cleaned it out with a soft (very soft) brush on the hover (vacuum) I didnt come into contact with it incase it sucked up a jumper or damaged something.

Anyway after carefully cleaning it I plugged all the cables back in and turned it on. Everything seemed to have started up perfectly but no display. I though ok something is wrong. I turned it off and left it for about an hour and tried again and still no avail. The Keyboard responded with the num lock, caps lock and scroll lock lights working when i pressed the buttons. My USB devices lit up. So i went back to benchmark the pc like the article on here. Still nothing.

So I thought Okay 

I know that sometimes it could be a RAM stick so I tried them all one by one and with a certain one in my screen came on but the MoBo Logo and text on BIOS was all... (Well Poor) so Ok. **** its my display so I tried another RAM stick and it worked. No poor screen and it was perfect. So to confirm that it was defiantly not a Stick of RAM I put all my 3 back in (1x1GB, 2x512mb) all 800mhz and screen showed up normal but I got an error which was 
*DSQ-DQ passing window is too small*

Thats all, So as I couldnt press something like F1 to continue all I could do was go into BIOS. I took what I thought is the bad RAM stick out and it started up perfectly with no problems. No error, Started Windows the first time and nothing to moan about.

The part that gets me if after hours of searching there is no other topic show on the worlds top 10 search engines in regards to this error. Even Chinese search engines. 

I dont know if its the MoBo, RAM or HDD or what ever else. MoBo still has its 12 month warranty and so does my HDD. There both only 7 months old.

Here is a detailed spec of my PC from Everest:
http://jaymie1989.co.uk/Report.htm

Please help me with this issue.
I can reproduce the error with the RAM (Atleast I think I can If I put the RAM Stick in again.)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Never clean a PC with a vacuum, they create static electricity which can damage electronic components. Simply blow out the case, fans, and heatsinks using compressed air.

Sounds like you've isolated the problem as simply the RAM, it was likely damaged by static.


----------

